# Grass like plants?



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey all, so I would like to get ahold of some grass like plants. I want to make a section of my tank just thick grass. I think that would look so cool. Can any one tell me what kind of plants would work for me. As of now the only option I have is going through pic after pic, looking...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on your lighting, dwarf hairgrass is a nice ground cover. There is also dwarf sag, dwarf baby tears etc. Most of these require high light, but the dwarf grass will do ok with a medium high light. Dwarf sag does fine in medium light range.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have a picture of Dwarf Hair Grass in my signature. It looks like grass. I believe it needs medium or high light. I also noticed it starts to turn yellow once bigger leaves grow and cover it. 

Injection of CO2 will help it greatly by reducing algae and feeding it.*


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Sweet, thats a good start!


----------



## Cole (Aug 18, 2010)

I just picked up some Fissidens Fontanus and am going to be making a mat as a grassy type area. It would work well if you want something that stays very close to the ground.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

yeah, want ground cover that will be like thick patches of grass or similiar. I also want something that will not need alot of trimming, slow growing. Low is good.


----------

